# Λεξικό λογοτεχνικών όρων και θεωρίας λογοτεχνίας (J A Cuddon)



## nickel (Apr 15, 2010)

Αυγή: 11/04/2010 Παρουσίαση από τη Σταυρούλα Τσούπρου

Εξειδικευμένο διαπολιτισμικό λεξικό για την λογοτεχνία 

*J. A. CUDDON
Λεξικό λογοτεχνικών όρων και θεωρίας λογοτεχνίας
Μετάφραση - Επιστημονική επιμέλεια: Γιάννης Παρίσης, Μαρία Λιάπη
εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο
σελ. 795
*Τιμή: 52,25 € 


Ο J. A. Cuddon (1928-1996, έχει σημασία να γνωρίζουμε την ηλικία του σε σχέση με τις εξελίξεις στον χώρο της Θεωρίας της Λογοτεχνίας, ώστε να μην τον κατηγορήσουμε για παραλείψεις για τις οποίες δεν ευθύνεται) υπήρξε συγγραφέας θεατρικών έργων, λιμπρέτων, μυθιστορημάτων, διηγημάτων και δοκιμίων, λεξικογράφος και καθηγητής στο Emanuel School του Λονδίνου. Στον Πρόλογο της τρίτης έκδοσης του βιβλίου του στα αγγλικά (η πρώτη είχε γίνει το 1976), ο οποίος παρατίθεται και στον ανά χείρας τόμο, ο ίδιος ο Cuddon κατέθετε τους γόνιμους προβληματισμούς που τον οδήγησαν στη συγκεκριμένη μορφή του Λεξικού του. Εκεί διαπιστώνει κανείς πως ως λεξικογράφος στάθηκε, κατ’ αρχάς, στη μάλλον ασαφή υπόσταση αυτού που ονομάζουμε «λογοτεχνικό όρο» και, στην συνέχεια, στη συμπερίληψη ή μη, και σε ποια έκταση, λογοτεχνικών όρων από τις περισσότερες γλώσσες και λογοτεχνίες. Η προσωπική, πάντως, εξοικείωση του συγγραφέα, σύμφωνα με τη σχετική δήλωσή του, με τις κλασικές, τις ευρωπαϊκές και τις σλαβικές λογοτεχνίες, όπως και με τις λογοτεχνίες της Εγγύς και της Μέσης Ανατολής, παρόλο που, όπως και πάλι ομολογεί, οι γνώσεις του για κάποιες άλλες λογοτεχνίες είναι περιορισμένες, ήδη δίνει μια διαπολιτισμική χροιά στο Λεξικό του (υπάρχουν όροι ελληνικοί, λατινικοί, αγγλικοί, γαλλικοί, γερμανικοί, ιταλικοί, αφρικανικοί, αραβικοί, κινεζικοί, ιαπωνικοί, ισπανικοί, σλαβικοί, ρωσικοί, σκανδιναβικοί, περσικοί, τουρκικοί, ουαλικοί, κορεατικοί), η οποία γίνεται πιο συγκεκριμένη στο δεύτερο μέρος τής ελληνικής έκδοσης, όπου, με πρωτοβουλία των μεταφραστών-επιμελητών, έχουν καταχωριστεί σε ξεχωριστή αλφαβητική σειρά οι «ξενόγλωσσοι» όροι που προέρχονται από λατινογενείς γλώσσες· οι προερχόμενοι από μη λατινογενείς γλώσσες έχουν μεταγραφεί στα ελληνικά και έχουν συμπεριληφθεί στο πρώτο μέρος της έκδοσης.

Ο ουσιαστικός προβληματισμός του Cuddon πάνω στις κατηγορίες (που πάντοτε παραμένουν, όπως διαπιστώνει, ανεπαρκείς) στις οποίες μπορούν να διακριθούν οι λογοτεχνικοί όροι, αλλά και πάνω στο πώς θα δομηθεί ένα συγκεκριμένο λήμμα (αν θα περιλαμβάνεται ετυμολογία του όρου και πότε, αν θα υπάρχει αναφορά στην ιστορία και την εξέλιξή του), όπως και ο προβληματισμός του για το αν, σε ό,τι αφορά τη στιχουργική, θα επιμένει στους όρους της κλασικής προσωδίας, μας πείθει ότι η έρευνά του υπήρξε ενδελεχής και έγκυρη. Η ανωτέρω εντύπωση ενισχύεται από το γεγονός ότι ο J. A. Cuddon παραδέχεται τα κενά και τις ελλείψεις που δεν μπορεί παρά να υπάρχουν σε ένα Λεξικό το οποίο αποτελεί έργο ενός μόνον συγγραφέα, ενώ βρίσκεται στην δυσάρεστη θέση να παραδεχτεί και τους ποικίλους περιορισμούς τούς οποίους επιβάλλει κάθε φορά η ίδια η έκδοση ενός βιβλίου, λόγω της εξωγενώς καθορισμένης έκτασης της ύλης. Τέλος, ο λεξικογράφος δηλώνει πως στην αναθεωρημένη και εμπλουτισμένη τρίτη έκδοση έλαβε υπ’ όψιν, αφ’ ενός, την μεγάλη ανάπτυξη που σημειώθηκε στον χώρο της Θεωρίας της Λογοτεχνίας από τη δεκαετία του 1970 και μετά (χωρίς να παραλείψει να ασκήσει κριτική στον, ορισμένως, «αντιπαραγωγικό» τρόπο τής εν λόγω ανάπτυξης) και, αφ’ ετέρου, το ενδιαφέρον πολλών αναγνωστών για πιο «λαϊκά» είδη ή μορφές, ενώ συμπληρώνει ότι ένα «προσωπικό» έργο, όπως το παρόν _Λεξικό_, δεν μπορεί παρά να εκφράζει, ενίοτε εμφανέστερα, και προσωπικές απόψεις.

Η τέταρτη έκδοση (1998), η οποία και μεταφράστηκε στα ελληνικά, είχε, ήδη στο πρωτότυπο, ενσωματώσει κάποιες παρεμβάσεις, όπως αυτές επισημαίνονται από τον επιμελητή C. E. Preston, οι οποίες, όμως, είχαν βασιστεί, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, σε προσχέδια και σημειώσεις τού, θανόντος πλέον, συγγραφέα. Στην ελληνική έκδοση, τώρα, οι παρεμβάσεις αυξήθηκαν, καθώς οι μεταφραστές - επιμελητές (δεν θα ήταν άτοπο να είχαμε κάποια βιογραφικά στοιχεία τους — ο φιλόλογος Γιάννης Παρίσης, τουλάχιστον, είναι γνωστός στον χώρο και από το πολύ καλό _Λεξικό Λογοτεχνικών Όρων_ του ΟΕΔΒ) πήραν, τις περισσότερες φορές αναγκαστικά, αρκετές πρωτοβουλίες. Εκτός από τον προαναφερθέντα χωρισμό τού βιβλίου σε δύο μέρη, στο Σημείωμά τους διαβάζουμε, μεταξύ άλλων, πως κάποια λήμματα χρειάστηκε να αφαιρεθούν, άλλα να συνδυαστούν ή να συγχωνευθούν, ενώ κάποια λήμματα προστέθηκαν (και άρα υπογράφονται από τους επιμελητές - μεταφραστές) ή έγιναν προσθήκες που ενσωματώθηκαν στα ήδη υπάρχοντα. Ο Γιάννης Παρίσης και η Μαρία Λιάπη εξηγούν, τέλος, πέρα από την (ιδιαίτερη) τακτική που ακολούθησαν κατά την μετάφραση ανθρωπωνυμίων ή τίτλων έργων, και την απόφαση που ελήφθη σχετικά με την απουσία ευρετηρίων και βιβλιογραφικών παραπομπών (οι οποίες δεν υπάρχουν ούτε στο πρωτότυπο, κάτι που επισημαίνει και εξηγεί και ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας). Πάντως, ο J. A. Cuddon θα χαιρόταν αν μάθαινε ότι στις δικές του εσωτερικές παραπομπές, από το ένα λήμμα στο άλλο, προστέθηκαν από τους έλληνες μεταφραστές - επιμελητές και κάποιες ακόμα· ο Cuddon είχε δίκιο να πιστεύει ότι οι εσωτερικές παραπομπές είναι «οι σωληνώσεις και η καλωδίωση του βιβλίου».

Είναι φανερό πως η όλη διάρθρωση του _Λεξικού_ τού Cuddon διαφέρει σημαντικά από, φέρ’ ειπείν, το ήδη μεταφρασμένο στα ελληνικά _Λεξικό Λογοτεχνικών Όρων _του M. H. Abrams (Πατάκης, 2005). Λόγου χάριν, στο δεύτερο, τα λήμματα έχουν την μορφή ευσύνοπτων δοκιμίων, στο πλαίσιο του καθενός από τα οποία αναλύονται, εκτός από τον βασικό όρο, και άλλοι όροι που σχετίζονται με αυτόν ή συνιστούν υποκατηγορία του. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο αποφεύγονται, βέβαια, υπερβολικές επαναλήψεις, αλλά, από την άλλη πλευρά, καθίσταται απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη των Ευρετηρίων, η οποία, σε ένα «παραδοσιακότερης» μορφής Λεξικό, όπως το ανά χείρας, δεν αποτελεί απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση. Μία άλλη διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο Λεξικών (η οποία δεν σχετίζεται μόνον με την μέθοδο της μεμονωμένης περιγραφής κάθε όρου στο ένα από αυτά, δηλαδή, στο εδώ παρουσιαζόμενο) αφορά στην «εξειδίκευση», θα έλεγε κανείς, του _Λεξικού_ τού Cuddon σε συγκεκριμένους «τεχνικούς» όρους, όπως αυτή η εξειδίκευση διαπιστώνεται από μία ενδεικτική αντιπαραβολή των πρώτων λημμάτων των δύο Λεξικών. Έτσι, ενώ το _Λεξικό _του Abrams (στο οποίο, πάντως, υπάρχει συστηματική βιβλιογραφική τεκμηρίωση και ευρετήρια) ξεκινά με τα λήμματα «αισθηματολογία», «αισθητισμός» και «αλληγορία», ο Βρετανός Cuddon πριν από το δεύτερο και ανάμεσα στο δεύτερο και το τρίτο λήμμα παραθέτει τα ακόλουθα (επιλογή): «αγγελιοφόρος», «αγγλικά του βασιλιά», «αγγλική κανονική», «αγγλική σκηνή, θίασος της», «αγγλονορμανδική περίοδος», «αγγλοσαξονική περίοδος» [ο Abrams εντάσσει τις δύο αυτές περιόδους στο λήμμα «Περίοδοι της αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας»], «αγροτικοί, κίνημα των» [στον Abrams εντάσσεται στο λήμμα «Περίοδοι της αμερικανικής λογοτεχνίας»], «αγών», «αδύνατο, σχήμα τού», «αδώνειος στίχος», «αθλητική ποίηση/ πεζογραφία», «αίνιγμα», «αιολικά μέτρα», «αίρεση της επικοινωνίας», «αίρεση της παράφρασης», «αίρεση της προσωπικότητας», «αισχύλειος», «αισώπεια γλώσσα», «ακαδημαϊκός», «Ακαδημία», «ακατάληκτος (στίχος)», «ακέφαλος (στίχος)», «ακμεϊσμός», «ακολουθία», «ακροστιχίδα», «ακρωνύμιο», «ακτιβισμός», «ακυρολογία», «αλέγκρο», «Αλκαίος, στροφή τού», «Αλκμάν, στίχος τού», «αλλαγή προς το καλύτερο».
Τα δύο Λεξικά λειτουργούν, λοιπόν, συμπληρωματικά, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι και πάλι δεν υπάρχουν ελλείψεις (πράγμα, έτσι κι αλλιώς, αδύνατον)· επί παραδείγματι, για να πληροφορηθεί κανείς σχετικά με τους όρους «παρακείμενο» (ο όρος απουσιάζει και από τα δύο) και «διακειμενικότητα» (όρος στον οποίο και τα δύο αφιερώνουν λίγες σχετικά γραμμές) θα πρέπει να ανατρέξει στο _Λεξικό Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας. Πρόσωπα - Έργα - Ρεύματα - Όροι _(Πατάκης, 2007), όπου και οι δύο όροι, παρεμπιπτόντως, παρουσιάζονται, αρκετά ικανοποιητικά, από τον Γιάννη Παρίση. Το γεγονός, ωστόσο, που έχει την μεγαλύτερη σημασία είναι ότι στην διάθεση του ενδιαφερόμενου βρίσκονται πλέον ορισμένα έγκυρα εγχειρίδια, προϊόντα (συλλογικά ή ατομικά, με τα δεύτερα να είναι, αναπόφευκτα, άξια ιδιαίτερου θαυμασμού) μόχθου και γνώσης, τα οποία τον τοποθετούν σε μια πολύ ευνοϊκότερη θέση από εκείνη που είχε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια.​
Οι αγγλικές εκδόσεις, με δυνατότητα να δείτε κάποιες σελίδες ή και να κάνετε αναζητήσεις:
The Penguin Dictionary of Literary Terms and Literary Theory

A dictionary of literary terms and literary theory


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2010)

Μια μικρή γκρίνια για τον τρόπο που γράφονται οι κεφαλές των λημμάτων, όπως τουλάχιστον τις δίνει η παραπάνω παρουσίαση (σε παρένθεση οι κεφαλές των αντίστοιχων λημμάτων στο αγγλικό λεξικό):

αγγλική σκηνή, θίασος της (English Stage Company)
αγροτικοί, κίνημα των (agrarian movement)
αδύνατο, σχήμα τού (adynaton)
Αλκαίος, στροφή τού (Alcaics)

Υπάρχουν τρεις επιλογές (διορθώνω και τα κεφαλαία):

*Αγγλικής Σκηνής, Θίασος της
Αγροτικών, κίνημα των
αδυνάτου, σχήμα τού
Αλκαίου, στροφή τού*

*αγροτικοί: κίνημα των Αγροτικών
αδύνατο: σχήμα του αδυνάτου
Αλκαίος: στροφή του Αλκαίου*

Θίασος της *Αγγλικής Σκηνής*
κίνημα των *Αγροτικών*
σχήμα του *αδυνάτου*
στροφή του *Αλκαίου*
(στην αλφαβητική σειρά των λέξεων με έντονα στοιχεία)


----------

